# mars hydro 300 watt led



## Don Geno (Jun 5, 2015)

Now first off i know these lights are cheap but gotta make with what you got now my question is will a 300 watt led mars hydro be decent in a 3x3 tent or should i add a second light in there? 4 plants in a 3 gallon pot maybe 5 gallons if they fit


----------



## Abiqua (Jun 5, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Now first off i know these lights are cheap but gotta make with what you got now my question is will a 300 watt led mars hydro be decent in a 3x3 tent or should i add a second light in there? 4 plants in a 3 gallon pot maybe 5 gallons if they fit


Each unit runs about 150-165 watts actual wattage...so running two is just going to give you north of 300 watts and less efficient or approaching CFL efficiency while costing twice as much....thats a little lite per a 3x3 especially in 4-5 gallons.... 

Buy a 400 or a 600....this coming from an LED diehard....


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply i will look into 600watts ..for now could i just throw a few cfls with the 2 panels? Until i get the new light


----------



## black jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

Man I was about to post the same question. I'm growing 9 autos in a 3x3 area. And as of now there are under a 600 hps dimmed down to 50%. My room is sitting at 85f and was hopping the led would keep the temps down since it will get hotter out here soon. So the 300w mars led won't work compared to using 300 hps???? Please help me on this. Looking to order next week. Or should I run 2. Funds are low was thinking 1 for now and another in a few weeks


----------



## black jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh and the autos are not fem. so I'm looking out for males. I guess I will have 4-6 females at the end of the day....


----------



## black jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

Found this. Don't know how good this is but it's a start


*2. WHAT IS THE SIZE OF YOUR GROW SPACE?*
The size of your grow space will dictate the size and number of an LED units you purchase. A good rule-of-thumb for grow lights is to purchase *25-40 watts of actual power per square foot of growing space*. For example, if you measured your growing space to be 16 square feet, you would want to purchase a 400 watt to 600 watt panel (assuming the plants are congregated in a single area). Furthermore, concentrating *100-160 watts of power per plant* (or 4 square feet) will give your plants the energy they need to grow and flower.


If using many LED grow light panels for a larger grow, ensure that there is overlap in the light footprints. Doing so will allow all of your plants to receive the required light needed for superior growth. Therefore, more panels or larger panels are always a safe investment.


Below is a quick reference chart designed to help you determine the desired wattage based on your grow space. If you have a larger grow space, you can scale up from these numbers. Remember: *1 sq ft of grow space requires 25-40 watts of LED power*.


*Grow SpaceWattage*
2 sq ft (2x1)

50-80

4 sq ft (2x2)

100-160

6 sq ft (2x3)

150-240

9 sq ft (3x3)

225-360

12 sq ft (3x4)

300-480

16 sq ft (4x4)

400-640

20 sq ft (4x5)

500-800

25 sq ft (5x5)

625-1000

30 sq ft (5x6)

750-1200

36 sq ft (6x6)

900-1440

40 sq ft (6x7)

1000-1600


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 5, 2015)

black jesus said:


> Found this. Don't know how good this is but it's a start
> 
> 
> *2. WHAT IS THE SIZE OF YOUR GROW SPACE?*
> ...


 That sounds right to me brother 2 300watt with actual power draw of 180 would be 360 a 250 watt hps takes a 2x2 so with 90 extra watts might be well maybe not huge massive yields but veggin a good while might be key and keeping lights as close as possible imma give it a try and add cfls to it if needed outta cash for now


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)

as far as i am concerned if they say 300 watt LED for 12 sq feet double it so you wont be so disappointed come harvest time so in a sense mars 2 900 watt is what i would run


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

i was gonna put the mars 2 900 in a 4x4, think the 250 hps will out perform it?


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 5, 2015)

not a chance lol i am not a LED guy but would bet the 900 would kick the 250 HPS not even competition


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 5, 2015)

Bedroom grow - Mars Hydros vegging and flowering. They perform well.


----------



## black jesus (Jun 5, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> Bedroom grow - Mars Hydros vegging and flowering. They perform well.
> 
> View attachment 3434961


What size are those? I'm running autos. And I if it does save power or better yet less heat I have no problem running it for 24/7... I just don't want end having to have get 3 of them.... So 1 300w mars led won't work? Will 2 compare to a 300 hps


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 5, 2015)

black jesus said:


> What size are those? I'm running autos. And I if it does save power or better yet less heat I have no problem running it for 24/7... I just don't want end having to have get 3 of them.... So 1 300w mars led won't work? Will 2 compare to a 300 hps


Run AUTOS at 18/6 , both of my tents are on 18/6 each. ( they show two different weeks of growth ) , I'm not pushing lifespan of LEDS by sticking to NORMAL use. You can also run 12/12 seed to harvest. You can definetly keep electricity costs manageable. 

Tip : if running cycle ( whether 18/6 or 12/12 ) Make sure timers are set exactly the same - Both on and both off. I run tents open ( until later hours prior to dark period to help exhaust extra heat. )

Mars Hydro 600w (2) full spectrum and Reptile UVB


----------



## black jesus (Jun 6, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> Run AUTOS at 18/6 , both of my tents are on 18/6 each. ( they show two different weeks of growth ) , I'm not pushing lifespan of LEDS by sticking to NORMAL use. You can also run 12/12 seed to harvest. You can definetly keep electricity costs manageable.
> 
> Tip : if running cycle ( whether 18/6 or 12/12 ) Make sure timers are set exactly the same - Both on and both off. I run tents open ( until later hours prior to dark period to help exhaust extra heat. )
> 
> ...


So each tent has 600 watt led panels


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 6, 2015)

Budzbuddha said:


> Run AUTOS at 18/6 , both of my tents are on 18/6 each. ( they show two different weeks of growth ) , I'm not pushing lifespan of LEDS by sticking to NORMAL use. You can also run 12/12 seed to harvest. You can definetly keep electricity costs manageable.
> 
> Tip : if running cycle ( whether 18/6 or 12/12 ) Make sure timers are set exactly the same - Both on and both off. I run tents open ( until later hours prior to dark period to help exhaust extra heat. )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics was starting to doubt the setup


----------



## black jesus (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm still stuck. I was hoping that I could get away with a 300 watt panel for 4-6 autos. Keeping the light on 24/7 would help right. If I need 2 I will do that also. But my light now is hot as hell....I'm thinking maybe a stronger fan but my setup calls for a 4 inch fan


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 7, 2015)

i go 20/4 for autos


----------



## black jesus (Jun 7, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i go 20/4 for autos


Yeah I would do 24/7 but the heat is crazy right now. It's in the 90s outside now.


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jun 7, 2015)

i ran 2 autos under leds, various size n watt i dont have a mars yet though the 5w mars hydro 2 400w* is my next n final purchase i think, my buddy has been using the 300s u guys are talking about n he loves them, hes getting rid of much more expensive leds and buying more, .... i dont own one yet but have seen his in action and i admit hes pulling super dense nice bud frosty stinky shit


----------



## black jesus (Jun 7, 2015)

1Zigzagman said:


> i ran 2 autos under leds, various size n watt i dont have a mars yet though the 5w mars hydro 2 400w* is my next n final purchase i think, my buddy has been using the 300s u guys are talking about n he loves them, hes getting rid of much more expensive leds and buying more, .... i dont own one yet but have seen his in action and i admit hes pulling super dense nice bud frosty stinky shit


So would a 300 be enough for an 3x3 area with 6 autos?


----------



## paparov (Jun 8, 2015)

black jesus said:


> So would a 300 be enough for an 3x3 area with 6 autos?


For a 3x3 you want at least 400 TRUE WATTS to cover the area properly. That means you should aim for the newer 700w Mars Hydro. Or 2x300w mars hydro "old models" would be close.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 8, 2015)

I got a couple Mars-II 700w and they kick ass on my 4x7 room.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jun 9, 2015)

What kinda yeild per 700


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jun 9, 2015)

New to led want to now if buds get big like hid


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 9, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I got a couple Mars-II 700w and they kick ass on my 4x7 room.
> View attachment 3436576


What strain you rocking there brother￼￼


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 9, 2015)

Cookies kush just started flowering


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jun 13, 2015)

the 300 watt mars only is good for a 1.5x2 area...its only 180 watts true...its like having a 300 watt light dimmed down to 50 sumn%...two of them will do u right in a 3x3...I have two of them...bout to buy 2 of the mars 2 350 true watt... bout 1400 watts dimmed to 700 of pure kick ass purple hue


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 14, 2015)

strengthngrowth said:


> the 300 watt mars only is good for a 1.5x2 area...its only 180 watts true...its like having a 300 watt light dimmed down to 50 sumn%...two of them will do u right in a 3x3...I have two of them...bout to buy 2 of the mars 2 350 true watt... bout 1400 watts dimmed to 700 of pure kick ass purple hue


Are you going to use the mars 2 in your 3x3 ? For an upgrade or are you getting a bigger space? Let us know how it turns out


----------



## 1Zigzagman (Jun 14, 2015)

300 might be pushing a 3x3 area but i think it would be doable, he runs 4 plants under 1 , but he also gets nice results, i would imagine 2 extra plants would make a difference in density and final weight but i think it would work


----------



## churchhaze (Jun 14, 2015)

Mars is shit.


----------



## TrichGnome (Jun 16, 2015)

Abiqua is going the right direction in thought. Think "spectrum", its the reall reason l.e.d's are so cool. No more modified street lamps hovering in heavy contraptions above your meds.


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jun 16, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Are you going to use the mars 2 in your 3x3 ? For an upgrade or are you getting a bigger space? Let us know how it turns out


im building a niccceee 3x5 room/closet...350 watts x2 = 700 watt for 15 sq ft...it will get me close to 50 watt per sq....46.6 actually...


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jun 16, 2015)

strengthngrowth said:


> im building a niccceee 3x5 room/closet...350 watts x2 = 700 watt for 15 sq ft...it will get me close to 50 watt per sq....46.6 actually...


im going to keep using one mars 300/180 for one autoflower to stay in rotation at all times...the other I will use just for when I reverse an auto to make fem seeds


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 17, 2015)

gulfcoastgrower said:


> What kinda yeild per 700


Pulled 23 oz trimmed & cured. with both 700's. First timer with led+ hydro. Expect yields to increase next run.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jun 17, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> What strain you rocking there brother￼￼


Fruit Punch.... good yield and nice smell & taste. EZ to grow too.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jun 18, 2015)

So what kinda yeild can i pull off 2 mars 300,s ?


----------



## Don Geno (Jun 18, 2015)

Heres the cookie kush


----------



## strengthngrowth (Jun 19, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> I got a couple Mars-II 700w and they kick ass on my 4x7 room.
> View attachment 3436576


how many plants for that yield???and how long veg???from seed or clone???did u use the 700s the whole grow???almost a gram a watt...good shit...


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jun 19, 2015)

Wondering how much i can pull of two 300,s in dwc using bpn high yeild system.
Did good last year with 2 part but now i got all the bells and whitsle with it.
Used my 600 hps last year did great with it if i use two 300 led proabley pull half the wate im thinking ?


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jun 19, 2015)

strengthngrowth said:


> how many plants for that yield???and how long veg???from seed or clone???did u use the 700s the whole grow???almost a gram a watt...good shit...


 Ya thats good yeild


----------



## Joaquin Yobanolo del Real (Jul 16, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Pulled 23 oz trimmed & cured. with both 700's. First timer with led+ hydro. Expect yields to increase next run.
> View attachment 3442376


Please help me mate! Many ppl told me to buy Mars and others not to (they say pay 800 usd to get a good led or stay with hps because mars is sh**), you seem to do great with the Mars and I would appreciate your opinion. I am going for the 700w mars. And I am not going for hydro now (maybe in the future), so do you have experience with your mars and dirt? Hope you can reply soon I really want to buy it now. Already been using hps and its expensive and fragile (but great results), do you think it is worth the change?

thanks for your time and I will love anyones answers if they can help me make a great choice. Good day or nght to everyone !


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 16, 2015)

my 300 wt led looks like its the equivlent of my 150 hps havet used it yet though


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a 300watt mars hydro and a generic 300watt led hydro galaxy i got from ebay in a 3x3x5,space and i just flipped to flower a few days ago and they seem to be doin well cant wait to see harvest results actual watts im unsure but im assuming 180watts each which would be around 360 actual power draw


----------



## Joaquin Yobanolo del Real (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, yeah it seems that mars is pretty good, all around I saw that but in one tread that I asked many ppl said that they are really bad, no one gave a good argument so I kept asking and it seems that I am going to buy the 700w or the 900w for 1 meter x 1 meter x 1.6 meter.


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 16, 2015)

This is my first led i grew up on hps but the spectrum on the led looks cool cant wait to see it in action


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 16, 2015)

Just popped a giga bud and a purple train wreck so im going to put it to work


----------



## gulfcoastgrower (Jul 16, 2015)

The bulb? Never broke one ever


----------



## noysy (Jul 17, 2015)

Anyone removed the glass on these units?


----------



## Don Geno (Jul 17, 2015)

Removing the glass only gains more heat.. Heres my 3x3x5 high priority from 710 genetics on left and g13 labs blue og on right mars hydro on the right and hydro galaxy on left


----------



## Buttknuckle (Jul 20, 2015)

I also plan to use the 300w marshydro but for a 1.5 x 4 grow cabinet, the lighting may not be ideal alone but I think I'm going to supplement it with about 8x 23w equivalent cfl bulbs for flowering. Those pull 1600 lumens each so I feel like if I hang those on the sides closer to plants and the led in the center out should perform fairly well until my first grow maybe 2 are done, after that I can upgrade my led


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 20, 2015)

I have 4 I used to run in an area 40x46. Pulled glass and they all measured ~180w each. I pulled 12zips off 6 5 gal buckets of SourD. I now run cobs. I would give you a couple. I also have a blurple cob 200 w I'm not using.


----------



## Buttknuckle (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice, I can't afford anything but the 1 led for now , besides the cfls because I can buy those from my work deducted from future paycheck


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess I need to move some used led lamps.


----------



## Buttknuckle (Jul 20, 2015)

Are you selling them discounted or moving them how exactly? Lol


----------



## noysy (Jul 23, 2015)

Buttknuckle said:


> I also plan to use the 300w marshydro but for a 1.5 x 4 grow cabinet, the lighting may not be ideal alone but I think I'm going to supplement it with about 8x 23w equivalent cfl bulbs for flowering. Those pull 1600 lumens each so I feel like if I hang those on the sides closer to plants and the led in the center out should perform fairly well until my first grow maybe 2 are done, after that I can upgrade my led


 That and cfls are a good combo. Plenty of light for that grow space


----------



## Buttknuckle (Jul 23, 2015)

noysy said:


> That and cfls are a good combo. Plenty of light for that grow space


Thank you for the info, I had figured as much but it's good to hear from someone with more experience than myself.


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 24, 2015)

I used the 2 700's and added a couple $50 cheapo Chinese red leds shortly after flip. Vegged for almost 7 weeks after transplant from 10 day old seedlings. I had 5 FP plants 2 Incredible bud plants (both high yield plants I will not be doing again) and one auto Mango something or other. This was a trial run. My first with either hydro or led. https://www.rollitup.org/t/started-my-first-grow-room-come-along-for-the-ride.857393/ Will be back on the horse as soon as my Divorce is final in a couple months. Expanding my grow room to 4*7 to 20*7 then I will be rocking the buds. My goal is 1g+ per real watt perpetual hydro. Lofty goal but I think Its doable so stay tuned in 3-5 months when I get the new grow going. I'll post a real growth thread.


----------



## Tim Fox (Sep 26, 2015)

Don Geno said:


> Removing the glass only gains more heat.. Heres my 3x3x5 high priority from 710 genetics on left and g13 labs blue og on right mars hydro on the right and hydro galaxy on left


how do you figure this man, the heat generated by the drivers and leds remains the same with or without the glass, with the glass on all heat goes out the side vents via the fans, without the glass, some of the heat goes out the side and some goes down and then out and up ( as heat rises),, BUT if you remove the glass you get MORE par , I chose to remove the glass from mine,, but then again this was before I tossed it in the DUMPSTER and built cob led light panels


----------



## strengthngrowth (Sep 26, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> View attachment 3507418 View attachment 3507416
> 
> I used the 2 700's and added a couple $50 cheapo Chinese red leds shortly after flip. Vegged for almost 7 weeks after transplant from 10 day old seedlings. I had 5 FP plants 2 Incredible bud plants (both high yield plants I will not be doing again) and one auto Mango something or other. This was a trial run. My first with either hydro or led. https://www.rollitup.org/t/started-my-first-grow-room-come-along-for-the-ride.857393/ Will be back on the horse as soon as my Divorce is final in a couple months. Expanding my grow room to 4*7 to 20*7 then I will be rocking the buds. My goal is 1g+ per real watt perpetual hydro. Lofty goal but I think Its doable so stay tuned in 3-5 months when I get the new grow going. I'll post a real growth thread.


thanks for the reply...


----------



## Abiqua (Sep 26, 2015)

TrichGnome said:


> Abiqua is going the right direction in thought. Think "spectrum", its the reall reason l.e.d's are so cool. No more modified street lamps hovering in heavy contraptions above your meds.


Actually, I preach photon delivery and raw amounts, that is efficiency in a nutshull, how much and how well does a light source deliver it....Spectrum alone is a dead horse....THE HPS is considered a terrible "spectrum" in consideration to a source like the sun, but it has been the standard for 25+ years because it delivers monster yields....
The diodes I use [Cree CXA and Bridgelux Vero] emit about twice the amount of useable light watt per watt as ANY Mars fixture and costs about the same or less to build the fixture....until recently, these diodes weren't available and are barely in any commercial LED fixtures...and as people educate themselves and rely on the knowledge base here, they start to realize this potential...
@Tim Fox was one 

That's why I cringe with these threads sometimes....the Mars users who are killing it, could be slaying it with Good tech.....I went from poor/medium tech averaging 350ppfd roughly and still managed .7 gram/watt across all my strains...Doubling my PPFD has not only increased my yields [still in early stages, but been pushing 1.1-.2 grams/watt across all strains, but it has also changed my plant characteristics in general too...ie. fatter stem growth is much more noticed, stretch, etc etc.

Spectrum can indeed be tuned but I have never noticed the effect of switching from say 2700k to 4000k in flower compared to doubling your PPFD. Raw power seems to be the grail...I worry about delivering it as efficiently as possible and smile when I notice it is tipping north of what the best HID lights are doing, watt per watt.


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 14, 2016)

Abiqua said:


> Each unit runs about 150-165 watts actual wattage...so running two is just going to give you north of 300 watts and less efficient or approaching CFL efficiency while costing twice as much....thats a little lite per a 3x3 especially in 4-5 gallons....
> 
> Buy a 400 or a 600....this coming from an LED diehard....


Greetings I have a 6×5 grow area my plants will be grown in a scrog. Will 2 mars 900 watts leds give me enough coverage? Also, will they give me 40 or 50 watts per square feet


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 19, 2016)

black jesus said:


> Found this. Don't know how good this is but it's a start
> 
> 
> *2. WHAT IS THE SIZE OF YOUR GROW SPACE?*
> ...


Greetings, for a 30 square feet area would (2) mars 900 watts leds be enough to give 40 or 50 watts per square feet? Thanks for any information .


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings, for a 30 square feet area would (2) mars 900 watts leds be enough to give 40 or 50 watts per square feet? Thanks for any information .


no it would not


----------



## ray2013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> no it would not


Will it be enough to grow? What would you recommend. Thanks alot for your help


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 20, 2016)

Search on rollitup for a user named realstyles he has Mars 900s sitting in the corner that are near new with led chips burnt out, those cheaply built five watt diode LEDs put off so much heat and are so inefficient , there are many advertisers on here offering cree cob led grow panels that will knock the socks off any Mars light


----------



## black jesus (Jan 21, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Search on rollitup for a user named realstyles he has Mars 900s sitting in the corner that are near new with led chips burnt out, those cheaply built five watt diode LEDs put off so much heat and are so inefficient , there are many advertisers on here offering cree cob led grow panels that will knock the socks off any Mars light


The problem is the price. You will end up spending big bucks if you don't DIY from what I can tell


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 21, 2016)

black jesus said:


> The problem is the price. You will end up spending big bucks if you don't DIY from what I can tell


That's true, but those Mars 900s are a pretty penny as well, but your money is far better invested in cobs, if not I would just put a600 watt hps bulb in there instead, I build and have built several diy cob panels


----------



## Jbrollin20 (Jan 21, 2016)

Will someone come post on my thread and help me with some opinions on my build thanks titled new led setup would like some opinions


----------



## beanzz (Jan 24, 2016)

I put two mars 300's in my 4x4 to supplement the 1000w HPS.


----------



## DWCMykee (Feb 24, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I put two mars 300's in my 4x4 to supplement the 1000w HPS.


Same here but with a 600w HPS. After this batch im gonna try only the 300s just to see how they do.


----------



## superbak3d (Feb 24, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Search on rollitup for a user named realstyles he has Mars 900s sitting in the corner that are near new with led chips burnt out, those cheaply built five watt diode LEDs put off so much heat and are so inefficient , there are many advertisers on here offering cree cob led grow panels that will knock the socks off any Mars light


Or just look at my grows. Funny how my mars grows shit all over his and yet I'm still using the same panel with zero issues.

Wonder why his diodes burn out in days, yet mine have been running hard for months and zero failures. HMMMMMMM


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 24, 2016)

superbak3d said:


> Or just look at my grows. Funny how my mars grows shit all over his and yet I'm still using the same panel with zero issues.
> 
> Wonder why his diodes burn out in days, yet mine have been running hard for months and zero failures. HMMMMMMM


YouYou would need to ask him I don't speculate, but I will tell you my Mars panel is our in the barn in storage because my cree cobs kick that Mars pile all day on yield and less electricity, glad your happy


----------



## superbak3d (Feb 24, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> YouYou would need to ask him I don't speculate, but I will tell you my Mars panel is our in the barn in storage because my cree cobs kick that Mars pile all day on yield and less electricity, glad your happy


I'm using cxbs now too ya know.

Doesn't change the fact the mars is still a good light for it's price.

Personally though, i think realstyles is a fool for spending the money on the expensive mars panels, not only that, but buying them multiple times. I think that says more about the user than it does the light.

for 60-80 dollars and thrown in a small tent, the mars does what it's supposed to with good results.

The people trying to flower 4x4 and 5x5 tents with them on the other hand, are just dumb.


----------



## SAF-T 47 (Mar 8, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I put two mars 300's in my 4x4 to supplement the 1000w HPS.


How is that working out for you?


----------



## beanzz (Mar 9, 2016)

SAF-T 47 said:


> How is that working out for you?



I switched to 4 x 1000w and dont need them anymore, I'm using them in veg room now


----------



## SAF-T 47 (Mar 13, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I switched to 4 x 1000w and dont need them anymore, I'm using them in veg room now


I'm curious if it was just time for an upgrade or did you find the Mars300 not able to pull its own weight, so to speak?
It's not idle curiosity, I have my finger in the "buy now" button but am afraid 2 × Mars300 won't fully replace my 1,000 HPS.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I switched to 4 x 1000w and dont need them anymore, I'm using them in veg room now


You have 4000 watts in a 4x4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 13, 2016)

SAF-T 47 said:


> I'm curious if it was just time for an upgrade or did you find the Mars300 not able to pull its own weight, so to speak?
> It's not idle curiosity, I have my finger in the "buy now" button but am afraid 2 × Mars300 won't fully replace my 1,000 HPS.


TwoTwo Mars 300 won't come anywhere close to 1000 hps


----------



## beanzz (Mar 13, 2016)

SAF-T 47 said:


> I'm curious if it was just time for an upgrade or did you find the Mars300 not able to pull its own weight, so to speak?
> It's not idle curiosity, I have my finger in the "buy now" button but am afraid 2 × Mars300 won't fully replace my 1,000 HPS.



No, I just wanted to get some real power going. The mars were only for supplemental lighting anyway, I never expected big things from them.


----------



## beanzz (Mar 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You have 4000 watts in a 4x4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol no, 10x10. I have xxl hoods, I couldnt even fit them in a 4x4 if I wanted to


----------



## SAF-T 47 (Mar 15, 2016)

beanzz said:


> No, I just wanted to get some real power going. The mars were only for supplemental lighting anyway, I never expected big things from them.


I don't expect much from the Mars300 either.
I'm thinking about them for the smallast room.
1 light dedicated to each plant. (4 total)
Keeping the HPS in the big flower room works but hoping to add a a few girls in a smaller room without adding much heat/electric.


----------



## Tim Fox (Mar 15, 2016)

Always Leary of the first time posters on the Mars threads out of the blue. Just saying


----------



## SAF-T 47 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> Always Leary of the first time posters on the Mars threads out of the blue. Just saying


How so?


----------



## ntafoulis (Mar 28, 2016)

So about how many plants can u grow on a small tent (76x76cm) with one Mars Hydro 300 watt?


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Mar 28, 2016)

SAF-T 47 said:


> I don't expect much from the Mars300 either.
> I'm thinking about them for the smallast room.
> 1 light dedicated to each plant. (4 total)
> Keeping the HPS in the big flower room works but hoping to add a a few girls in a smaller room without adding much heat/electric.


The new/old Mars 300w panels with 5w LEDs work for me as supplemental and/or veg light, but they run hot as hell. You will have a tough time keeping temps managed with (4) of them in a small space.


----------



## Strocat (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a 2x2 space and can either run 2 autos or 1 photo strain in that area... the autos in 1.5 gallon pots or a photo strain in my prefered container size which is 3.5 gallons.. right now I have 1 photo strain going in there.. its not a tent either its a cardboard box ive made into a tent in a closet.

I have a 180 watt full spectrum ufo and 5 cfl's ... 2 150 watt cfls and 3 23 watters... I use all that for just 1 plant and its perfect or i could do 2 autos... I'm looking right at 13,650 lumens.

Ohhhh yea.. the ACTUAL wattage of my UFO which is the number you really wanna look at is 121 watts (been tested with an APC battery backup for a computer , plug in light to it and tells you what its drawing from the wall)


with that 300 watt mars hydro I would do 3 autos or 2 photo strains and I wouldnt grow them super huge or anything.


Here is what 5 cfl's (2 of them being the good 150 watt cfls) and a 180 watt ufo can do.. as I said though.. I wouldnt dare try 2 photo strains.. only 2 autos in smaller pots..

here is my setup.. its ghetto .. yes I know.. I'm poor.. but I can still grow outstanding funk.


Those pics are from today.. today is day 30 of flowering

strain is northern lights X big bud and its from world of seeds.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 28, 2016)

Strocat said:


> I have a 2x2 space and can either run 2 autos or 1 photo strain in that area... the autos in 1.5 gallon pots or a photo strain in my prefered container size which is 3.5 gallons.. right now I have 1 photo strain going in there.. its not a tent either its a cardboard box ive made into a tent in a closet.
> 
> I have a 180 watt full spectrum ufo and 5 cfl's ... 2 150 watt cfls and 3 23 watters... I use all that for just 1 plant and its perfect or i could do 2 autos... I'm looking right at 13,650 lumens.
> 
> ...


Not to shabby my man not to shabby


----------



## Strocat (Mar 28, 2016)

thx bro. Im trying to learn. this is my 1st ever photo grow. I done 3 grows.. 2 of them were autos. here is a nug shot. start ing to stack up and frost up


----------



## Nuggs B'Nasty (Apr 8, 2016)

Strocat said:


> thx bro. Im trying to learn. this is my 1st ever photo grow. I done 3 grows.. 2 of them were autos. here is a nug shot. startView attachment 3644116 ing to stack up and frost up


Very Nice!


----------



## Joaquin Yobanolo del Real (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a 900w mars hydro 2 and works great, not much heat, low price and low cost on the electricity bill, also never saw better nugs, manny friends use hps or cfl with small yields and the nugs are sad compared to mine. First I got 100g for 2 month and a half, after that I got better (up to 280 in 3 month) and now I am sure I will get to the gram per watt and that will be 400g using LST (the mars is 900w led, means that is like 400 hps) So for a start is awesome, my tent is 80x80x170 cm and I got 6 plants each time, not planning on getting bigger so is good for me, mars also sell cob and I read that is the way to go. My experience, good luck.


----------



## Redishx (Apr 21, 2016)

I love my reflector96. In my 2X3 It's doing really really well in only veg mode.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Strocat said:


> I have a 2x2 space and can either run 2 autos or 1 photo strain in that area... the autos in 1.5 gallon pots or a photo strain in my prefered container size which is 3.5 gallons.. right now I have 1 photo strain going in there.. its not a tent either its a cardboard box ive made into a tent in a closet.
> 
> I have a 180 watt full spectrum ufo and 5 cfl's ... 2 150 watt cfls and 3 23 watters... I use all that for just 1 plant and its perfect or i could do 2 autos... I'm looking right at 13,650 lumens.
> 
> ...


You're at around 500 actual watts and only 13k lumens? Why not just get a 400 or 600 watt hps and have 45-90k lumens? It's not like you're saving in electricity or heat with that setup. Probably would've been cheaper as well. 

Your plants look good, just could be doing waaaaaayy more yield and/or footprint with the same amount of electricity you're running.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 27, 2016)

My packages just came today. I got 2 Mars 300 for $137 shipped. They look cheezy but we will see. I'm growing in a 1.5x7 cab I built out of 2 closet maids cabinets.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 27, 2016)

The pics


----------



## black jesus (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's the cabinet and the foot print of the lights. It's hard to get a good pic of the lights inside since the middle don't open


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 27, 2016)

black jesus said:


> My packages just came today. I got 2 Mars 300 for $137 shipped. They look cheezy but we will see. I'm growing in a 1.5x7 cab I built out of 2 closet maids cabinets.


yeah, they are not making the series I anymore. VEG is gonna go good, but on the flip you will want more light. check craigslist for some cheap HPS, people are begging you just to take them most of the time. combo attack flower mars/HPS GO!!!!!!

what are you doing for air in there, BTW? I like it, its stealthy.

ADD: there will be three spots that look like they are not working they are: its the IR and it will burn the shit out of your eyes.

also some people take the glass bottom off, the glass is cheap and makes the light look blurry. when I had mine I took them off, it helps. but then you have open circuits, can shock, if your fingers happen to line up.

wish I would have kept mine, I just saw GM grow hack mars COB conversion. on those same lights.


----------



## blackflag_demo (Apr 27, 2016)

i'm running a mars 900w in a 4x4 tent. i'm running 8 plants and i'm hoping for a good yield. a fellow grower has been running HPS but has always wanted to test a LED, just was to nervous about it. i preferred LED for the low heat and cost but lately ppl have been pro-LED and more and more have switched over. the first pic is the setup and LED mars 900w, the 2nd pic is the veg setting and the 3rd is the bloom setting.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 27, 2016)

SoOLED said:


> yeah, they are not making the series I anymore. VEG is gonna go good, but on the flip you will want more light. check craigslist for some cheap HPS, people are begging you just to take them most of the time. combo attack flower mars/HPS GO!!!!!!
> 
> what are you doing for air in there, BTW? I like it, its stealthy.
> 
> ...


I have a 4 inch inline fan with a can filter 33. My other fan just came in the mail. It's an Apollo 4 inch controllable fan. It's junk. I'm sending it back. It hums so damn loud. It say it's 190 cfm. That's bs. The can fan ho I have is rated for 155 and it blows so good. Lol. But she a loud blower. I will exhuast straight out the garage wall thur a vent that's already there.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a 600 watt hps in a cooltube. I can't control the heat so I won't use it it anymore. If I need more light I will pick up some cfls or ores some more lights since they got here so fast


----------



## Redishx (Apr 29, 2016)

I've been loving my reflector 96. about 1 month from planting seed in so far, only using veg mode right now.


----------



## black jesus (Apr 29, 2016)

Thier super compact. I like that


----------



## SoOLED (Apr 30, 2016)

black jesus said:


> Thier super compact. I like that


looks like ground cover...strawberry like.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 8, 2017)

I use a combo of a mars 300 and a cheap 180 watt ufo combo for veg and flower

3 weeks to a month from chop.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Jan 14, 2017)

Mars 600 + 2 42watt CFLs, 30 days from flip.


----------



## Strocat (Jan 14, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> Mars 600 + 2 42watt CFLs, 30 days from flip. View attachment 3876274 View attachment 3876276


Hey Kimbo.. how many plant are you supporting in flower with that 600? my boy that I just got setup for a grow got a mars 600. he is just scrogging 1 plant under it with a scrog net. its reserva privada OG #18


----------



## ChefKimbo (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Strocat, I have 6 plants flowering under the 600. The front two are clones from previous grow, and the rest are 12/12 from seed. My space is a 3x3x4, all plants are around 2 feet tall. Its an experiment, I cant vouch for the quality or density of the buds yet because this is my first grow with this light. But as you can see they all are on schedule. I'm impressed with the results so far!!


----------



## siforek (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had my Mars300 for 3 months now & it's great! I also got a Meizhi Reflector 450, both now in my 2x4x5 tent kicking ass! 

Just 1 Mars300 in my space isn't enough although 1 would be perfect for a 2×2.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 16, 2017)

You can check out my previous grows that I posted here. I'm yeilding over 4oz per plant per grow in soil. I do one plant, in a 3.5 gallon bucket, one LED...three months later boom! I'm sure as people have pointed out, that I could have gotten 5 or 6 ozs with a super high end LED...but I paid $69.99 with free shipping and have gotten 2 very good crops of it


----------



## Strocat (Jan 16, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> You can check out my previous grows that I posted here. I'm yeilding over 4oz per plant per grow in soil. I do one plant, in a 3.5 gallon bucket, one LED...three months later boom! I'm sure as people have pointed out, that I could have gotten 5 or 6 ozs with a super high end LED...but I paid $69.99 with free shipping and have gotten 2 very good crops of it


thats kicks ass brother..

thats like me.. my last grow was an autoflower in 3.5 gallons of literally the cheapest organic potting soil lowes had for sale and one single trans siberian autoflower under a 180 watt (93 actual watt) ufo led I got a dry harvest weight of 88.3 grams almost a QP off 1 autoflower and a cheap-o shit brand 93 watt led ufo light.

Now that I'm using a mars 300 and that 180 in combination I'm sure i can do better. This blue mystic im about to harvest wont do anywhere near that, the yield of her isnt gonna be that fantastic at all.. she is growing in miracle gro seed starting mix 3.25 gallons of it. it was some leftover soil i had laying around. I actually like the miracle gro seed starting mix for a whole grow. you do have to water late in flower every 2 days.. It is the most airy/lightest/fast draining soil ive ever seen.. hell its ment to start seeds so i get it.

My friend gave my 7 gallons of ocean forest though so for my next grow ill have plent of good soil to start in solo cup.. pot up to 1 gallon then have enough left over to fill 5 gallon smart pot.

I have a couple of choices of what to do next.

Autos I have : Speed Seeds Diesel Auto - Auto Seeds Purple Cheese Auto

Fem Photoperiod- Reserva Privada OG #18 - Barneys Farm Purple Ayahuasca - Simply Female Honey Haze.

Prob gonna do the Auto Seeds Purple Cheese .. They sent a 3 pack to me for free because they were so impressed that I got 88.3 grams off their transiberian strain.


Heres That Blue Mystic Today is day 56 of flowering.. As you can see she has had a tough life.... vegged too long.. topped too many times with a scrog net.. had to tie her up to keep her from leaning/breaking branches. This grow has been a pain in the ass. I cant wait to just harvest her and start another seed.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 16, 2017)

Very Impressive! If you work with it you can get the results you want. Your girl looks amazing! 





Strocat said:


> thats kicks ass brother..
> 
> thats like me.. my last grow was an autoflower in 3.5 gallons of literally the cheapest organic potting soil lowes had for sale and one single trans siberian autoflower under a 180 watt (93 actual watt) ufo led I got a dry harvest weight of 88.3 grams almost a QP off 1 autoflower and a cheap-o shit brand 93 watt led ufo light.
> 
> ...


Very very impressive!!


----------



## Strocat (Jan 16, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Very Impressive! If you work with it you can get the results you want. Your girl looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get better nug shot pics tomorrow. the nugs are frosty as all hell dont get me wrong she has just been a pain to grow I vegged wayy too long as I said too though and I hurt my yield because I was having to veg her next to an autoflower and couldnt switch timer to 12/12 when i wanted. she ended up basically vegging till it couldnt anymore in 3.5 gallons of soil then switched to 12/12 .. I know root basically stop growing in flower but even a 1/2 gallon extra soil when i switched to 12/12 woulda helped alot.

I only have one room not 2 so I have to veg/flower in same area... this next round I'll start 2 plants at same time that way I can veg 40 or so days and flip to flower at same time.. I think I'll do a purple cheese auto and nyc diesel auto together this next round.


----------



## siforek (Jan 17, 2017)

Strocat said:


> I'll get better nug shot pics tomorrow. the nugs are frosty as all hell dont get me wrong she has just been a pain to grow I vegged wayy too long as I said too though and I hurt my yield because I was having to veg her next to an autoflower and couldnt switch timer to 12/12 when i wanted. she ended up basically vegging till it couldnt anymore in 3.5 gallons of soil then switched to 12/12 .. I know root basically stop growing in flower but even a 1/2 gallon extra soil when i switched to 12/12 woulda helped alot.
> 
> I only have one room not 2 so I have to veg/flower in same area... this next round I'll start 2 plants at same time that way I can veg 40 or so days and flip to flower at same time.. I think I'll do a purple cheese auto and nyc diesel auto together this next round.


I'm in a similar situation. Started beans at different times, added a clone later etc. Trying to slow down bigger or speed up smaller ones, any suggestions? Got a Mars300 & a Meizhi Reflector 450.


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Jan 27, 2017)

I Have A 4X4 Tent i just bought 2x Mars 300 On Ebay Is it enough to veg 4 Pk plant in dwc system or i need something to supply give me suggest on which led or whatever should i use for supply


----------



## Strocat (Jan 28, 2017)

TroubleMaker93 said:


> I Have A 4X4 Tent i just bought 2x Mars 300 On Ebay Is it enough to veg 4 Pk plant in dwc system or i need something to supply give me suggest on which led or whatever should i use for supply


you can do 4 nice plants with 2 mars 600


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Jan 28, 2017)

Strocat said:


> you can do 4 nice plants with 2 mars 600



yes but i wanna keep my new 2x hydro 300 w should i put another 1x mars 600 in there for veg ?


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Jan 28, 2017)

Strocat said:


> you can do 4 nice plants with 2 mars 600


or can i veg in a 4x4 tent with 2x marshydro600 and put it in a 6x4 tent with 2x mars 600 and 2x mars 300 for flowering


----------



## siforek (Jan 28, 2017)

TroubleMaker93 said:


> or can i veg in a 4x4 tent with 2x marshydro600 and put it in a 6x4 tent with 2x mars 600 and 2x mars 300 for flowering


Yeah you could do that but that I'd just try another 300 for now. If you can buy 2 600s & another 300 I'd think you might be better off building a COB setup with that $.


----------



## TroubleMaker93 (Jan 28, 2017)

siforek said:


> Yeah you could do that but that I'd just try another 300 for now. If you can buy 2 600s & another 300 I'd think you might be better off building a COB setup with that $.


i alreadu have 2x mars 300 so what i should i do cause i want to use them for flowering too ? add a mars 600 or higher ?


----------



## siforek (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm using my mars 300 in flower. Should be fine. For 4x4 Maybe try just 1 600. Or honestly if I were you & have the $/space, I'd throw those 2 300s in a 2x4 for veg & build/buy a COB light setup for your 4x4 for flower. Last I checked good 5 cob lights would run about 500-600, but even 2 600s at the way lower price would do ok. You really have to look at par & coverage. Now some of the crappy LED companies do exaggerate or even straight up loe about their numbers but mars is good. Not the highest grade claims but still I have 1 for a reason.

Assuming like everyone you're just trying to fill/use your space, the 4x4 you mentioned but then you mention the 4x6? What's your goal? Aside from as al2ays, a nice harvest. What fo you have to work with here?


----------



## E-rock8420 (Jul 15, 2017)

black jesus said:


> Yeah I would do 24/7 but the heat is crazy right now. It's in the 90s outside now.



Mars hydro 300 calls for no longer than 18 hours before giving it a rest. Anything over that is asking for heat failure on a driver. That's why you hear about people with half their light out. They most likely ran it for longer than recommended without a break for cool down


----------



## Strocat (Jul 16, 2017)

Don Geno said:


> Now first off i know these lights are cheap but gotta make with what you got now my question is will a 300 watt led mars hydro be decent in a 3x3 tent or should i add a second light in there? 4 plants in a 3 gallon pot maybe 5 gallons if they fit


buy the mars 600.. its 278 actual watts and will do a 3x3 perfect.. they cost like 180$ on amazon and work well.. real well on one single plant.

My favorite mars hydro lights are either the reflector series or the smaller pro II epistar models


----------



## Strocat (Jul 16, 2017)

E-rock8420 said:


> Mars hydro 300 calls for no longer than 18 hours before giving it a rest. Anything over that is asking for heat failure on a driver. That's why you hear about people with half their light out. They most likely ran it for longer than recommended without a break for cool down


i ran mine on autos start to finish on 20/4 and my mars 300 still works perfect after 8 months of continuous 20/4 use.. BUT!! I keep my temps in a lower end range.. I personally like never going above 77 degrees


----------



## E-rock8420 (Jul 16, 2017)

Strocat said:


> i ran mine on autos start to finish on 20/4 and my mars 300 still works perfect after 8 months of continuous 20/4 use.. BUT!! I keep my temps in a lower end range.. I personally like never going above 77 degrees


Nice. Mine is old as dirt. Works good on a little aquaponics tank though.


----------

